
If considered harmful: How to eradicate 95% of your bugs (2015) - yesenadam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43bmaMwagI
======
yesenadam
I thought at first this was a joke.. but it's very well done, I learnt a lot.
Looks at Dijkstra's _Goto considered harmful_ and what is it about gotos
that's actually harmful - they break the, er, space-time continuum. But some
gotos are ok - break, continue, switch etc. Program listings happen in space,
programs in time, and Structured Programming didn't like the things that
ruptured the connection between the two. Or something like that. He found that
95% of bugs in his company were caused by if-if statements - 2 or more if
statements with the same conditions, but separated in the code from each
other..then later some but not all of them changed. Also talks about
_assert()_ , which I didn't know much about... Best talk I've watched in a
while.

